# 2 Martell Gyutos For Sale!



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2016)

1. 240mm Gyuto - *CPM154* (powdered stainless steel) 

Brown dyed box elder burl, streaked blond buffalo horn, & G10 spacers

*Price - $650*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer





2. 240mm Gyuto - *O1* (high carbon tool steel)

Blue dyed box elder burl, two toned dark buffalo horn, & G10 spacers


*Price - $600*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer






Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Matus (Oct 5, 2016)

Dave, those are absolutely stunning.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 5, 2016)

Wow. That is some serious figure on the brown burl.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2016)

A couple of notes...

The handles on these knives are slightly thicker than I've made in the past on my hidden tang knives. I hear the comments/requests and I've been working towards making more full bodied handles. What I've been able to come up with is subtle in looks but big in comfort. The middle of the handle is done with a swell which allows for the filling of the hand without pushing the hand forward into the blade like a taper (alone) does, plus the hook (beak?) relief allows for proper wrap around still. I feel this new design is very comfortable and should fair well in even the toughest pro environment where many hours of use are going to occur.

On the O1 knife, the blue handled one, note that the buffalo horn is not all black. There's a lighter shaded (gray-ish) section up on top aligned with the spine that adds some nice content to the handle. It shows (sorta) in some of the pictures. The blue color is real nice, has that outer space kind of feel to it. 

On the CPM154 knife, the brown handled one, the dye contrast shown between like and dark patterns is really something else. I see what looks like maple type stripes (bands?) in the solid brown sections up near the ferrule, just interesting is all. I've handled a lot of box elder burl and this is one of the more dramatic pieces I've seen.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 5, 2016)

That blue dyed wood is so vivid, I feel as if I'm looking into a constellation or something. Also a fan of the natural color tones of the brown one


----------



## foody518 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is some amazing looking stuff. I may have to grab myself a Martell knife next year when I have a justifiable knife budget again XD

Dave, do you aim for roughly symmetrical or a right bias on your knives? I ask as a lefty-user :3


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2016)

foody518 said:


> This is some amazing looking stuff. I may have to grab myself a Martell knife next year when I have a justifiable knife budget again XD
> 
> Dave, do you aim for roughly symmetrical or a right bias on your knives? I ask as a lefty-user :3




Hi foody,
I do as close to symmetrical as possible free handing. I've had a few lefty customers who had good things to say.

Thanks for asking and for the kind words too.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2016)

I just wrapped them up, all ready for your kitchen. :wink:


----------



## Matus (Oct 6, 2016)

tjangula said:


> That blue dyed wood is so vivid, I feel as if I'm looking into a constellation or something. Also a fan of the natural color tones of the brown one



I could not put my finger on it, but once you mentioned the 'constellation' I realised that the blue handle reminds of the "Starry Night" painting by Monet


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2016)

Starry Night is van Gogh. &#128521;


----------



## Matus (Oct 6, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Starry Night is van Gogh. &#128521;



Just another :brainfart: of mine, sorry ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2016)

Another


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going to knock *$50 off *each knife! 
*Same terms apply for shipping



1. 240mm Gyuto - *CPM154* (powdered stainless steel) 

Brown dyed box elder burl, streaked blond buffalo horn, & G10 spacers

*Price - $650* - *$50 OFF* = *$600*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer





2. 240mm Gyuto - *O1* (high carbon tool steel)

Blue dyed box elder burl, two toned dark buffalo horn, & G10 spacers


*Price - $600* - *$50 OFF* = *$550*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer






Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dave,

How would you describe the difference in sharpening between the two metals with the HT you have had done on them? Not looking for anything real deep just something quick and dirty.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> How would you describe the difference in sharpening between the two metals with the HT you have had done on them? Not looking for anything real deep just something quick and dirty.




I get asked this often yet my answer is pretty boring for all that I've thought about it. I actually don't notice all that much difference in anything but the rate of wear as the CPM154 is slightly more wear resistant, just takes more effort to move the same amount of steel. On the stones, being thin edges, there's only the slightest increase in time needed to sharpen. On belts, there's no difference at all in sharpening. 

On a side note - grinding is a lot different - that's where I notice the biggest difference. CPM154 wears belts so fast it's ridiculous (at 2 times O1) and the time it takes to grind the same size knife is almost twice as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm going to knock *$50 off** $75 OFF *each knife!




*Same terms apply for shipping



1. 240mm Gyuto - *CPM154* (powdered stainless steel) 

Brown dyed box elder burl, streaked blond buffalo horn, & G10 spacers

*Price - $650* - *$75 OFF = $575

*Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer



2. 240mm Gyuto - *O1* (high carbon tool steel)

Blue dyed box elder burl, two toned dark buffalo horn, & G10 spacers
*

Price - $600 - $50 OFF = $525

*Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer






Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## KCMande (Oct 11, 2016)

This is insanity, I would be all over this if my Martell Gyuto (which i absolutely love and recommend by the way) didn't arrive the other day. Some one please buy these before i start rationalizing owning a carbon and and stainless version


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going to knock *$50 off** $75 OFF *each knife!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The above O1 gyuto discount should be *$75* (not $50 as shown). Sorry I can't edit it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2016)

KCMande said:


> This is insanity, I would be all over this if my Martell Gyuto (which i absolutely love and recommend by the way) didn't arrive the other day. Some one please buy these before i start rationalizing owning a carbon and and stainless version




Thanks Kev!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 11, 2016)

KCMande said:


> This is insanity, I would be all over this if my Martell Gyuto (which i absolutely love and recommend by the way) didn't arrive the other day. Some one please buy these before i start rationalizing owning a carbon and and stainless version



I think it is actually a good idea to own both carbon and stainless gyutos, this way you keep all your bases covered


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 11, 2016)

Dave, what is the height on the 01?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Dave, what is the height on the 01?




I have it wrapped up so I can't give an exact measurement but it's going to be very close to 57-58mm at the heel.


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I think it is actually a good idea to own both carbon and stainless gyutos, this way you keep all your bases covered



You sir, are incorrigible! :justkidding:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2016)

The CPM-154 gyuto is *SOLD*! 


Now for the O1!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2016)

Just *$525*! :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2016)

Both knives are now *SOLD*! :bliss:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the graphic


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 12, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I like the graphic



I would like to know how he did it:dontknow:.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2016)

I have my ways. Hahahahaha


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 12, 2016)

i.e., he has kids...


----------

